# Mammary tumor - spay, or use Suprelorin-implant?



## Tonje! (Jan 22, 2010)

My 14 months old female rat has got a mammary tumor, I discovered it yesterday.

I went to the vet today, and she gave my four options:

Do nothing
Surgically remove the tumor
Surgically remove the tumor and spay her (if that is the correct term for removing the uterine and tubals)
Surgically remove the tumor and put a Suprelorin implant in her

Option *1* is clearly out of the question, Hanne did also not recommended this.
Option *2* is the easiest way out, but according to Hanna, it is likely that Frida will get more mammary tumors later on.

Therefore, she first recommended option *3* (surgically remove the tumor and spay her). This would either eliminate the possibility of more mammary tumors, or reduce the risk considerably, I don't remember exactly what she said. But maybe someone in here knows how that works? The problem with this option is that spaying, according to Hannah, is a risky operation, way more risky than simply removing the mammary tumor.

But then she mentioned option *4* (roving the mammary tumor and inserting a Suprelorin implant instead of spaying). The implant acts as a chemical spaying, and has successfully been used on dogs, birds and small animals. According to Hanne, it has become quite common to use these on ferrets instead of normal castration.

The problem is that the Suprelorin implants are not that well tested yet, so there are no guarantees that it will work when it comes to mammary tumors in the same way as spaying. The good thiung is that this implant is not dangerous for the rat, so the chances that she will survive surgery is much greater.

* So then I wonder: *
* Have any of you got any experience or knowledge about these implants? Both in general and when it comes to mammary tumors.
* Is it normal to spay rats with mammary tumors instead and just removing the tumor(s)?
* How big of a risk is there when spaying a 14 month old rat which is otherwise healthy and fit?

* And perhaps a difficult question, but: *
* What would you have done?

I have no idea what to do, this is such a dilemma. The operation is on Monday and I dont have to decide until then.

PLEASE HELP ME! : (


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

if she's healthy and stable, i'd opt for the tried and true tumor removal and spay. i've not heard of someone doing suprelorin on a rat yet, and i wouldn't want to risk your rat being a test subject of sorts on it. spaying is an invasive surgery, but if she's in good shape and she's given some good medication afterwards she should be just fine


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I'd suggest a spay. I have never heard of a suprelorin implant before, and I would be less inclined to trust it. A spay is, although slightly risky, a good way to prevent further tumors. I just got my new girl spayed yesterday at around a year old, and there were no complications. As long as your girl is healthy, there should be no issues with spaying if the vet is competant. There is always risk with anesthesia in rats- they're very small, but talk to your vet. Ask how she puts them under (she should use a mask) and whether she's done them before, and ask how many deaths she has when surgery is given on rats during spays. It should be a proportionatly low number to how many total she's spayed. Basically, ask a ton of questions, and if she seems like she knows what she's doing, then go ahead and spay.

My new girl, was, as I mentioned, spayed yesterday. She is roughly 5 months younger than your rat. When I went to get her, she jumped onto my shoulder. No pain, no issues. Her wound is cleanly sealed with surgical glue. 


That's USUALLY how the spay goes- tons of being worried and rarely a death. Good luck with whatever you choose to do!


----------



## Tonje! (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks for your answers.

The Suprelorin-implant is not something I'm considering anymore, after having discussed this with several people.

So now I'm leaning towards getting the tumor removed and spaying. I'm working on finding the best vet to do this in my area, hopefully I'll end up with someone who is experienced and confident with these surgeries.



Kinsey said:


> That's USUALLY how the spay goes- *tons of being worried* and rarely a death. Good luck with whatever you choose to do!


Yep, that's me right now  I'm worried sick, I even had several dreams about my rats and the surgery last night.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I know the feeling, I couldn't eat or do anything when my little boy Romeo went into surgery the first time. It was minor, just the removal of a cyst, but I was panicked. This time around, even with a more invasive spay, I've been more worried about her opening the wound than I was when she was actually in surgery.


I think you made a good choice


----------

